# Ibs-d even with Imodium



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have Ibs-d severely and take 4-5 Imodium every day, some days I have 1 good bm and other days 4-5 bms, so why doesnt the Imodium work and give me one bm every day, why does it vary despite taking all the imodium. Some days I get stomach cramps, some days I dont. Can any one explain, why the imodium works some days and others it doesnt, I usualy have a good formed bm first thing in the morning and then i am ok, but over the last few weeks after the first bm I then end up having 3-4 more through out the day and they get softer, it doesnt make sense. I thought by taking the imodium every day it would work the same every day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't understand... you want the imodium to give you just 1 BM a day? That isn't what it is designed to do. It is designed to stop diarrhea. Not limit the amount of BM's you have. And "soft" BM's are not necessarily diarrhea. It won't work the exact same way everyday because everyday for you is different. The weather is different... your stressors are different, you eat different foods and maybe at different times... you slept more or less hours than you did the night before....etc....And sometimes when I was in a severe flare.... even after taking imodium with every meal... I STILL had diarrhea. But I assumed I would have had more if I had not taken the imodium.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi CherrypieHope your ok, i also take imodium sometimes i still get d... i find it i take a a few times a day, my bm seem to be a bit more formed.. but i need to go several times and day, and when i have to go i really need to go. I never have a bm size bmI find imodium instants work best, have you tried them.. my sis always says when she takes them she cant go for days, i normally need to go again the same day or following day. I think it depends on what mood im in, if i have appointment meeting seem worse, when i get anxious also what ive had to eat.


BQ said:


> I don't understand... you want the imodium to give you just 1 BM a day? That isn't what it is designed to do. It is designed to stop diarrhea. Not limit the amount of BM's you have. And "soft" BM's are not necessarily diarrhea. It won't work the exact same way everyday because everyday for you is different. The weather is different... your stressors are different, you eat different foods and maybe at different times... you slept more or less hours than you did the night before....etc....And sometimes when I was in a severe flare.... even after taking imodium with every meal... I STILL had diarrhea. But I assumed I would have had more if I had not taken the imodium.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I take one Imodium before breakfast, then about half an hour after I have a bm, sometimes very loose sometimes formed. I then take one more before lunch, one before evening meal and one before bedtime. I am never constipated. Up until 2 weeks ago they seemed to be helping well, just the one bm after breakfast, but for the last 2 weeks, I have a bm 3-4 times a day and its very loose and very very urgent with cramps in the top part of the bowel. Perhaps I have picked up a bug.I know you cant guarantee how many times you go to the toilet and imodium is to stop D, but as I have said its been working well, giving me one formed bm a day sometimes 2, now its changed.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

cherrypie09 said:


> I take one Imodium before breakfast, then about half an hour after I have a bm, sometimes very loose sometimes formed. I then take one more before lunch, one before evening meal and one before bedtime. I am never constipated. Up until 2 weeks ago they seemed to be helping well, just the one bm after breakfast, but for the last 2 weeks, I have a bm 3-4 times a day and its very loose and very very urgent with cramps in the top part of the bowel. Perhaps I have picked up a bug.I know you cant guarantee how many times you go to the toilet and imodium is to stop D, but as I have said its been working well, giving me one formed bm a day sometimes 2, now its changed.


You may be building tolerance towards it.Try taking some days or a week of it when you can. Afterwards the tolerance will become less again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cherry try taking it WITH your evening meal and see how that impacts things. There is no scientific evidence that suggests one can build up a tolerance to it. So I wouldn't worry about that.You could be flaring or you may need to change HOW you use the imodium. Or you may need to couple the imodium _with_ the Calcium Carbonate or other treatment methods.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

BQ said:


> Cherry try taking it WITH your evening meal and see how that impacts things. There is no scientific evidence that suggests one can build up a tolerance to it. So I wouldn't worry about that.You could be flaring or you may need to change HOW you use the imodium. Or you may need to couple the imodium _with_ the Calcium Carbonate or other treatment methods.


Many people on this forum have experienced temporary tolerance so it still is something maybe worth trying even if it is not scientificly proven.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

BQI do take Imodium before I go to bed and before each of the three meals of the day. As I said it was working well, taking one before each meal and one at bedtime, but for the last 2 weeks I have had multiple very loose bms, it feels like red hot liquid is rushing through my intestine and into the bottom. I never have a break from the imodium . Every day i take the four imodium spread out through the day. Perhaps I have a bug and its making the Ibs-d worse, my husband has had a stomach bug, but his only lasted a week.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if your husband had a bug chances are you caught it & that is what is causing you to have more D.There may have been a few people mentioning a tolerance to imodium... but truly I think that is rare. But if you want to try & skip it ... go ahead.


----------

